# *HELP* Leader line wrapping around strut Airlift Performance



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

As the title states, my leader line keeps wrapping around my passenger strut! I adjusted the height of the strut a while ago and I know you have to tighten the crap out of the locking collar so I did. This morning the leader line was wrapped around the strut again... I jacked my car up and this time I seriously tightened the locking collar, like went to town on it. Ill check once again once I get home... But I don't know what I'm Doing wrong... any suggestions? I'm about to leave for SoWo and I don't want anything to blow on me.


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Is the locking collar on the strut coming really coming loose? It shouldn't be able to move as long as it's bolted up. Sounds like your bag is spinning on the strut which is bad. You'll need to spin it back and check for leaks.


----------



## Burbank2broward (Dec 20, 2010)

c0r3y.af said:


> Is the locking collar on the strut coming really coming loose? It shouldn't be able to move as long as it's bolted up. Sounds like your bag is spinning on the strut which is bad. You'll need to spin it back and check for leaks.


No the locking collar isn't coming loose that's the thing. And yea the bag is prob spinning freely... how do I fix this ? Spin what back? And there isn't any leaks. Do I have to take the whole strut out and re add it? or can I remove the leader line and spin the bag "down"


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

So if the locking collar is tight then it's an issue with the bag spinning freely. You'll have to figure out how to tighten it. Unfortunately I've never ran into this issue myself so I'm not sure which way it needs to go. I'd recommend giving Airlift a call and see what they recommend.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Take the bag off and apply Loctite to the lower threads, that bag should not be spinning at all.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

You have bagriders in your signature, you could always call them?

Simply put, the bag shouldn't be spinning, at all...ever.


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Seen this on mk5/mk6, Audi B6/B7/B8, BMW e39, about 8 different users experiencing the same issue (including myself), some of whom left stranded due to the leader being pulled out. When you spend around a grand per axle on struts, issues like this are unacceptable. Who reimburses the customers who have to pay to have this repair performed? The only solution seems to be liberal application of thread locker at the bag to threaded strut body assembly, which you should do before initial install to prevent taking the strut back out of the car to do after the fact. 

Check your struts, check em often, if they are of the threaded Air Lift variety, they are probably already spinning.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> Seen this on mk5/mk6, Audi B6/B7/B8, BMW e39, about 8 different users experiencing the same issue (including myself), some of whom left stranded due to the leader being pulled out. When you spend around a grand per axle on struts, issues like this are unacceptable. Who reimburses the customers who have to pay to have this repair performed? The only solution seems to be liberal application of thread locker at the bag to threaded strut body assembly, which you should do before initial install to prevent taking the strut back out of the car to do after the fact.
> 
> Check your struts, check em often, if they are of the threaded Air Lift variety, they are probably already spinning.


That's really strange. Been doing this for a while and worked with about 20 installs last year where they were using the performance series fronts. I've never seen this happen, not once.


----------



## DariusWelds619 (Mar 28, 2021)

Burbank2broward said:


> As the title states, my leader line keeps wrapping around my passenger strut! I adjusted the height of the strut a while ago and I know you have to tighten the crap out of the locking collar so I did. This morning the leader line was wrapped around the strut again... I jacked my car up and this time I seriously tightened the locking collar, like went to town on it. Ill check once again once I get home... But I don't know what I'm Doing wrong... any suggestions? I'm about to leave for SoWo and I don't want anything to blow on me.


I know it’s probably years later but you find a solution?


----------



## 636glx (Jul 17, 2007)

DariusWelds619 said:


> I know it’s probably years later but you find a solution?


I'm working on car with this same issue now we have removed the struts and applied thread locker again lasted about 3 mo so we put a small tac weld at the base plat of the bag to the strut housing and one has held one has not next I'm gonna try a lock collar type setup to try to lock thw bag inplace and see how that goes. I agree this is a situation that shouldn't be happening and this kit is only a year old and air lift is absolutely no help and will not warranty them ... 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

